# Help on fabrication project



## jwm (Jan 26, 2011)

I posted this over on the Rat Rod forum, but I thought I'd give it a shot here as well.
My Stingray Spoiler is turning into a perpetual work in progress, and here's the latest mod I want to get done.
I recently changed out the tail busting stock seat for a great chopper saddle from Choppers US. Problem is, now the bike needs a sissy bar, and I want a rear carrier as well. I want to modify a high Stingray style sissy bar to bolt on the frame, and also modify a rear four jewel rack off of a 60's vintage middleweight to fit over the fender. Nuts and bolts stuff I can handle, but this project will involve tube bending, welding, and chrome plating as well. I'm not afraid to spend a few bucks to get the job done right. If anyone here is interested, or has a good referral I'd greatly appreciate hearing from you.
I'm in Whittier, CA.
Thanks






JWM


----------



## cheeseunit (Jan 28, 2011)

That is one tricked out bike!  Sorry I can"t refer anyone tho, don't no anyone in ca


----------



## ozzmonaut (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm not quite sure what the finished product as you describe it should look like. But given the width of the seat and the rear end of the bike as a whole, I would just use an actual motorcycle sissy bar. A four jewel rack would fit between one with no problems. If you use a rack from a 26" bike, you should have enough length in the braces to bend them out, then back down to clear the sides of the fender.


----------



## spoiled (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey there JWM,  I finally found out where all the refugees have landed! Now you guys will probably want to go find another forum 

  Are you wanting the sissy bar for added back support, a handle or just for looks? What do you plan on carrying on the rack, how do you want to secure items there?


----------



## jwm (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey, Spoiled, How ya' doin'. Glad to see some the gang from the other forum here. Both this site, and the Rat Rod forum have some great folks hanging out.
It looks like this bike is going to end up just like my Harley- a perpetual work in progress.
I'm working up a set of sketches so I can be a little more specific. The Choppers US saddle is a dream come true on this bike, but, as you can see, it leaves the tail end of the machine looking like something is missing (at least to my eye). I want the sissy bar to come off of the rear fender mounts on the frame, and tilt back so it's parallel to the seat post, with a couple of curved struts to anchor it to the frame-  much in the way a Harley sissy bar mounts on a Sportster, or an FXR. It's mostly a cosmetic piece.  As far as the rear rack, I wanted to take the middle of a four jewel rack- without the two outside bars that mount on the seat post clamp and frame , and bend it to conform to the rear fender with the jewel ends bent slightly up.  The front end would be fixed to the where the rear fender bolts to the frame, and the back end would share the rear fender mount with the sissy bar. Again, it's mostly for looks, although it would be functional in that I could bungee cord a spare sweat shirt, or a small package if I needed to. 
I've put out several inquiries, on doing the project, but I have haven't come across anyone who seems to be interested in doing it- too small of a job for a shop, and too big for back yard engineering.  And, unlike the shift mount, this is one that will need welding, bending and chroming- all of which is beyond my pay grade.
Unfortunately, though, I've been living on penicillin and vicodin for the last couple of days, and right now it looks like the dentist is going to be getting any funds I had available to spend on the bike.  Priorities, and all.

JWM


----------



## spoiled (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes a sketch would probably get you some useful feedback. Hopefully someone will find a rack to be an interesting challenge.

  It looked like things at work might loosen up enough for me to do a few odd fab jobs at lunch but it's getting ugly again. I just caught myself thinking about cutting up some Kronan bicycle front racks to make something like you described and then I remembered the situation in the shop. Sadly now is not a good time to ask for favors from management, likely it never will be.


----------

